# HELP Terribilis!



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I went to feed the frogs today, and one of my mint terribilis looks bad.. It color just looks really bad, idk how to explain it. Kind of darker I guess... Also its looking skinny. Whats going on?? I have it in a 190 oz. container with another one. The other one looks fine. Please help if you can.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Update: I posted this before I really checked him out. I just looked at him closer, and I noticed his front hands are kind of messed up looking. Note: They were perfectly fine before. So I think this is possibly like foot rot? I've never delt with this before, so I'm not real sure how to treat it? I immeditly placed them both in their own QT 190 oz. tub, with some leaf litter and paper towel. I feel so aweful, I've been SO damn busy with school lately I did not notice in their old tub the moss was getting WAY too wet. So with this being said I'm pretty sure thats whats wrong. The other is still looking okay though. Can someone please tell me what I can do to possibly save this little one? I've had him for quite sometime now, and hate to lose him, but I have a bad feeling it might already be too late?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Forget it he's dead.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

How long were they in 190s?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Too long. I'll have to look at my records to be exact, but I'm laying down sick right now. I feel horrible because it was all my fault..


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

sucks man. were those new one or one of the ones that mine went with, or was it mine? 

if it was the same age as mine that is WAY too long to have in 190oz bc he was just about full grown.

I've never heard of foot rot on frogs but as temps rise this time of year people often go longer b4 turning on the ac and I know some of my aquariums get warm and that's the first thing I watch with terribs. sorry for the lose man. Hope you can figure out what went wrong and if you could have prevented anything then this is just a sad lesson.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

No it wasn't yours. It was one of mine. It was a little smaller than yours, but still too big for the container. I was just too busy and didn't have another tank set up for them. I have yours and the one that lived in one of your 18 cubes you gave me.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Too long. I'll have to look at my records to be exact, but I'm laying down sick right now. I feel horrible because it was all my fault..


Cheer up Chris, I believe a couple of people have birthdays tomorrow.

John


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol thanks John. Happy early birthday! By the way Ben, then mint terribilis from you, he is a SPAZ! I've never seen such a spaz frog ha.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

funny, hey... if you ever need another 10 or 20gal tank. just let me know.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow... Mind reader lol. I'll send ya a text in a few.


----------

